# My backyard trail expansion pics........>>>



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Added lights this weekend and its creepy at night out there with the deer and raccoons.......heck I wouldn't walk it........would you ?:jol:







THIS IS THE MAIN ARCH ENTRANCE HERE.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Bozz, aren't you worried about being sued for an injury?? We own twenty wooded acres with a large pond and have often thought about a Haunted trail but we're just toooo afraid of the liabilities!! It takes me months to get my husband to agree to the BARN, let alone a hundred kids walking around in our woods!!! Do you get additional insurance??


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nope and not worry at all .......we had 300 folks every year in the backyard and no issues.........I post "enter at your own risk signs" and I do not charge a fee.........I once tried to sue a dirty apartment owned swimming pool where I had an accident but they pointed out to me the sign that said ;........SWIM AT YOUR OWN RISK.........so I had no case becuase of that sign. Besides we are not fearfull folks here and I take good care and groom the trail well..........oh one other thing its open green space where the lights are at and not my property to pay taxes on but I get the pleasure of enjoying it. The green lights look good huh ??!?!?!?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

debbie downer over there haha looks good man, you going to have some props in there?


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

DarkShadows said:


> debbie downer over there haha looks good man, you going to have some props in there?


HA...HA......yeah I wasn't expecting that,thanks..........yeah I'm gonna have some props and 10 live actors in there but most of my expensive props will be in my yard....front and back. My Gar cabin is a walk through for the back,and the clown is on the trampoline along with many others soon.







...........this cabin has the real Gar fish I caught in it on display like a museum.







................LONGNOSE GAR....1 OF 4.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

this is my yard lol i just thought i'd share that XD


----------

